# MSc dissertation research - looking for expatriate participants



## boglarkalilla

Hi everyone!

I'm currently writing my MSc dissertation, I study human resource management and I chose to research some aspects of expatriation. I'd like to explore how organizational help can be tailored to fit the support needs of different types of expats.
I'm looking for participants who work (or have worked) for any organization in any country that is not their home country. You can be of any gender, age or nationality.
It would be a huge help for me if you filled out the questionnaire below and I think it won't take more than 5 mins of your time 
Here is the link to the questionnaire: Microsoft Forms

Thank you so much in advance!


----------

